# First show with my filly today!



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 27, 2011)

Today was my yearling filly's first show ever! It was just an open breed local show, only about fifteen minutes down the road. She took everything like a champ, and made alot of new friends! The big halter horse in the picture below was terrified of her at first! We showed in showmanship and placed 4th out of a class of 12 others pairs. (Which were all big horses!) I couldn't be more proud of my little girl, and I can't wait until our next show together


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 27, 2011)

You look adorable together. What a pretty little filly!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 27, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> You look adorable together. What a pretty little filly!


Thank you! I love her


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 27, 2011)

congrats to you both!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2011)

She's a pretty girl


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats!!! She's a pretty girl! Looks like you are going to have alot of fun with her!


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats! She is very cute!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats on your first show! Sounds like you did great - and beating out the biggies in a big horse show is awesome.

She's very pretty- you'll have alot of fun showing her the rest of the year - best of luck


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 28, 2011)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> Congrats on your first show! Sounds like you did great - and beating out the biggies in a big horse show is awesome.
> 
> She's very pretty- you'll have alot of fun showing her the rest of the year - best of luck



Thank you!





And it is rewarding to place against the biggies!


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 28, 2011)

You guys looked good. She is very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 28, 2011)

OMG I have an A/R 33.5" 2008 model filly that looks just like your little girl - how awesome!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations and cute pictures! Your filly looks like a sweet heart for sure!

Dan.


----------



## MINI REASONS (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!!



What a gorgeous little filly you have.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats on your placings and she is a little beauty


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 28, 2011)

What a pretty little filly and I just love that first photo!


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 5, 2011)

congrats! where in texas are you??


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Mar 6, 2011)

SirenFarms said:


> congrats! where in texas are you??


Thanks! And we're about 40 minutes north of Dallas


----------



## CCC (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats ! sounds like fun. She's so very cute!


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 6, 2011)

What a cute filly! Congratulations! You have a wonderful show career ahead!


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice! i am from denton! i have been looking for miniature horse people in the area!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Mar 6, 2011)

SirenFarms said:


> Nice! i am from denton! i have been looking for miniature horse people in the area!


Really?? That's where I am actually!




Well, about five miles down from the water park in denton!


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 6, 2011)

nice! How many horses do you have!?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations, you both look great.


----------

